# Can't get consistent results on Heavenly



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Just fallen out of love with my Heavenly tonight, not that I ever had much love for it. It's excellent at knocking out lattes one after the other but I just can't get consistent espresso from it whatsoever. It takes me at least half a dozen shots to get the grind dialed in to anywhere near perfect. Then it's hit or miss between each shot after that. Chokes up on the odd shot, then the next shot will flow out fast.

On the other hand my Gaggia Classic creates brilliant espresso, with consistent results every time. My technique is the same for both machines. Overfill basket, then level off to the top of basket then tamp. Been using the same blend of beans for the last few months too.

Could there be something that needs set up correctly on the Heavenly to get better consistency?

I reach for the Classic every time unless I'm making more than a couple of milk drinks at a time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the grinder.. are you using the same grind for the classic and the heavenly. The group on the heavenly does some form of pre infusion so this might mean that the shot would run a little quicker than the classic .

Go back to basics and weight the dose to make sure its consistent and to see what output your getting ...The baskets on the two machines might be different and holding different amounts , therefore effecting extractions times ( again presuming your using the same grind and grinder for both machines , if not then ignore this )


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

So many variables , constancy is the key . Try and limit as many of the variables as you can and then you should be pointed in the right direction . If you've got it right with the classic it's pointing to the machine . Is it all nice and clean brew water flowing correctly ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh are you using a bottonkess pf for the fracino too? Fast then slow pours could be result of distribution and channelling..

Again if yohet already doing this ignore me and sorry to sound patronising.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Just thought of another thing - I'm using the exact same double basket on both machines as the classic only came with a pod basket as I bought it second hand.

I'm using a Mazzer Super Jolly, the grind setting does need to be changed when going between the machines but I just can never get the Heavenly to be anywhere near consistent.

Now I'm not weighing the grinds or anything sophisticated like that to get super consistency but it just seems strange that the classic is perfect 9 times out of 10 whereas If I got 2 good shots out of 10 on the Heavenly I would be doing well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So is it the taste that's different in what way. I don't own a heavenly so,can't help diagnose any potential set up issues.

I theory the heavenly should be a little more,forgiving temp management wise .

sorry can't be more help


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where abouts are you? I had a Heavenly a few years ago and always found it very forgiving. I would leave the Classic switched off and concentrate on one machine. Weigh your grind out, inspect the puck. Is it wet or dry? Until you get the right consistency of coarseness or fine ness then you cannot tweek it to get the best out. Can someone video you preparing and pulling a shot?p


----------

